# Time for a new noob question - what rifle do I want?



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok guys. I've put in the time this year. I've been hunting multiple public areas that I had scouted and I still haven't shot a deer. I had an opportunity on a nice doe and I froze up. I had a smallish buck that I decided to let walk (and honestly regret it now - on public, he's not going to make it to Nov 2nd). I had really intended on filling a tag or two during early archery - that's why I spent the big bucks for the Ravin and set up the archery range at home and used it all summer. 

Now, I'm staring at rifle season. I don't own a deer rifle. The only rifle that I've ever shot is my .22 squirrel gun. If I decide to buy one, what do I want? 

I'm in Jackson County, so if there are special laws about which guns for which zones, that's my home base. 

I do not really want to drop a huge chunk of change but I also am not looking for a "starter" gun that I'm going to want to replace. 

I'm fine with used if that's my best option. 

Reliable, accurate, and reasonably priced. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

450 bm

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

450 bushmaster with bullet compensator scope of your liking. (Is what I would get) good luck with your new addiction


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Savage Axis 350 Legend package.


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

450BM you wont regret it


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Lot of season left for your Raven. Even during firearm if you set up accordingly.
You'll get a couple suggestions for caliber choice in your restricted cartridge area.
350 and 450 come to mind.
I'd use my .357. A 44 mag. wouldn't be a crime either.

Good glass/optics will go far in accuracy capability during shooting hours. Be sure your mounting is solid and done well.

Breaking a rifle in involves more than a good cleaning before shooting. Getting very familiar with it as it gets broke in is important too. Keep an eye on friction areas for grit after using it a little.

Price will be affected by demand , as will availability. Same with ammo.
Not the best year for bargains , but till one shops , who knows for sure....

Buy enough ammo from the same lot/run to last a while after you figure out what brand and bullet weight your rifle prefers , and will function well on deer.

You are in the former shotgun zone , so don't rule them out if the used market turns up a lot of them. (One set up for deer of course.)
A shotgun is versatile when the number of arms at hand is limited...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Savage Axis 350 Legend package.


Nice gun at a good price, bought one with a decent vortex scope. Great groups and you could shoot it all day long and not even know.

So another vote for the savage axis in 350 legend.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Plenty of time till gun season to fill tags. I e been chasing on public and I harvested a doe so far and had multiple sightings. 

Are you mobile? I’ve read some of your past posts. I do more walking then sitting wearing my saddle. I’ll walk to find the freshest sign and sit for an hour at night if that’s what it takes 

Don’t get burnt out some the best days are still to come. 

On topic 450bm.


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

What kind of range are you looking to be shooting? The 450BM has an effective range out to about 300 yards with practice. But, if you're going to be shooting 100 yards or less, then a shotgun would be a good choice. As someone mentioned, this time of year you won't find the best deals on rifles and what's in stock may not be your first choice. Shotguns are much easier to come by and a shotgun can come in handy as a backup down the line.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

You can still use archery equipment if you want. 

For a firearm? 450 BM _and get an AR as well._ Practice all you can at the the sharonville rifle range. Also, get a pair of electronic hearing muffs. I have the Howard Leight Impact sport. They are narrow profile so the they don't knock up against your rifle stock and distract you while your shooting.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Macs13 said:


> Ok guys. I've put in the time this year. I've been hunting multiple public areas that I had scouted and I still haven't shot a deer. I had an opportunity on a nice doe and I froze up. I had a smallish buck that I decided to let walk (and honestly regret it now - on public, he's not going to make it to Nov 2nd). I had really intended on filling a tag or two during early archery - that's why I spent the big bucks for the Ravin and set up the archery range at home and used it all summer.
> 
> Now, I'm staring at rifle season. I don't own a deer rifle. The only rifle that I've ever shot is my .22 squirrel gun. If I decide to buy one, what do I want?
> 
> ...


This is southern state game area within minutes of a large city. He is one of a few I have seen.
If you go out thinking if I don't kill it someone else will, they can never grow.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> You can still use archery equipment if you want.
> 
> For a firearm? 450 BM _and get an AR as well._ Practice all you can at the the sharonville rifle range. Also, get a pair of electronic hearing muffs. I have the Howard Leight Impact sport. They are narrow profile so the they don't knock up against your rifle stock and distract you while your shooting.


We have an AR15 as well as an AK47. When I say we, I mean that my woman has them as she's a collector and a great shooter as well. Anywho, those are not for deer hunting, lol. Those are for when the government is overrun by zombies. 

To address a few of the posts, I know that I can still use the x-bow. What I saw last year was that from Nov 1st on, I couldn't get nearly as close to the deer that were also fewer and further in between. I'm a little jumpy right now about that date crashing closer because as far as good shooting opportunities, they essentially ended for me after archery last year. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

wildcoy73 said:


> This is southern state game area within minutes of a large city. He is one of a few I have seen.
> If you go out thinking if I don't kill it someone else will, they can never grow.
> View attachment 592929
> 
> ...


Appreciated. You'll note that I didn't shoot. That buck was about 15 yards from me, standing broadside. He never knew I was there. 

The reason that I didn't get a deer yet (in my second hunting season) is that I've let iffy deer walk. 

Thank you for the wise input, but if possible I'd like to keep this thread focused on rifles. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Lot of season left for your Raven. Even during firearm if you set up accordingly.
> You'll get a couple suggestions for caliber choice in your restricted cartridge area.
> 350 and 450 come to mind.
> I'd use my .357. A 44 mag. wouldn't be a crime either.
> ...


Well I did order and install a choke adaptor for my Keltec KSG this spring. Break out the ole buckshot? 

I got yelled at a ton on these forums for considering it last year. Instead, I went with slugs and considered my range the same as archery. This year, in that circumstance, I'll just use the Ravin. I'd REALLY like something that can reach out and touch a deer a few hundred yards away - something that I can use in the future for out of state hunts, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> Plenty of time till gun season to fill tags. I e been chasing on public and I harvested a doe so far and had multiple sightings.
> 
> Are you mobile? I’ve read some of your past posts. I do more walking then sitting wearing my saddle. I’ll walk to find the freshest sign and sit for an hour at night if that’s what it takes
> 
> ...


I PREFER to find good sign and do a ground sit or scramble up a tree. I also sometimes take my climber if I have a tree in mind. To answer directly, I'm a mobile as possible. I'll kayak into the middle of nowhere if that's where the deer is. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

If value is what your looking for, I would also vote for the savage axis. I own two of them. I get the m-carbo trigger kits for 20 bucks and throw decent glass on them and they are great shooters.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Well I did order and install a choke adaptor for my Keltec KSG this spring. Break out the ole buckshot?
> 
> I got yelled at a ton on these forums for considering it last year. Instead, I went with slugs and considered my range the same as archery. This year, in that circumstance, I'll just use the Ravin. I'd REALLY like something that can reach out and touch a deer a few hundred yards away - something that I can use in the future for out of state hunts, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Southern Mi. restricted zone does not support 500 yard range popular cartridges in a rifle.
Understandably , it can be tight quarters as far as homes and other hunters in many areas.

I passed a shot (with a rifle far more than capable) at 120 yards.
It's still dialed in per trajectory for a heck of a range. But that's on paper. Without me hyperventilating. l.o.l..

I forgot about your Keltec....



Not my cup of tea due to no experience with one.
I have used a longer barreled twelve and recovered a one oz. slug from a buck. Or the remains of an oz..
It was closer than 40 yards..Well , closer than 20.
The slugs in this vid seemed to have plenty of steam at 40 still.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Southern Mi. restricted zone does not support 500 yard range popular cartridges in a rifle.
> Understandably , it can be tight quarters as far as homes and other hunters in many areas.
> 
> I passed a shot (with a rifle far more than capable) at 120 yards.
> ...


The gun actually patterns very well and it's nice and compact - great for hiking with it. Seeking more range, though. I had a nice buck walk the exact same route on me two days in a row. He was at 100 yards. No guarantee that I'll see him again on that route during gun season, of course, but if I do, it'd be nice to have a chance at hitting him. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Your Ravin most likely has as good or better range than buckshot, and slugs can wander a bit beyond 50-75 yards since they're basically a knuckleball being launched. A rifled barrel on a shotgun can be an excellent choice. I use a Remington 700 in 7mm Mag as I hunt in the north and some of our stands are on ag fields, but every year (even though I have several other pretty decent rifles to choose from), I carry this Mossberg 500 with rifled barrel and AccuTip Sabots in 385 grain to camp with me for backup or if I decide to still hunt one of the swamps. If you have any gun shops near by, check one out for something used before investing heavily last minute.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

450 would be my choice as well. CVA single shot with a good scope for smaller budget.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Mossberg Patriot 450BM. $380 new. Plus optics. 

That seemed like the best deal. 

They didn't have any Savage Axis in 350 or 450 in stock. The Savage 110 was about $580 in a 350BM.

Those were the midrange rifles that I saw at my local shop. 

If I have this correctly, the 450 (ideal conditions, good shooter, etc) is accurate and deadly to about 300 yards and the 350 should get me to about 200 yards. The 450 will have a bit more recoil, although the gun guy here equated it to a 20 ga shotgun so that doesn't worry me at all. 

I'm leaning toward the Mossberg. I know the name. They have a good reputation. With a 450 BM, it has range and power. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> Mossberg Patriot 450BM. $380 new. Plus optics.
> 
> That seemed like the best deal.
> 
> ...


I have no personal experience with the mossberg but I did come across a few bad reviews when researching before I bought my 450. Not necessarily trying to scare you away from it just letting you know. If I remember right a few different reviews from a few different sources I read you might get one that’s an absolute tack driver and the one right next to it that’s identical might struggle to hold a group. I don’t remember the sources now but worth doing some research and watching some YouTube videos. I bought the cva scout and I think you can find them a little cheaper than the savage with a scope too. I shot mine the other day with and without the muzzlebreak. Without its got a little kick and if you didn’t have a rubber butt plate, you would know you shot a box of shells when you were done. With the muzzlebreak it’s barely got a kick at all and you could probably shoot it all day(with hearing protection that is).


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I have no personal experience with the mossberg but I did come across a few bad reviews when researching before I bought my 450. Not necessarily trying to scare you away from it just letting you know. If I remember right a few different reviews from a few different sources I read you might get one that’s an absolute tack driver and the one right next to it that’s identical might struggle to hold a group. I don’t remember the sources now but worth doing some research and watching some YouTube videos. I bought the cva scout and I think you can find them a little cheaper than the savage with a scope too. I shot mine the other day with and without the muzzlebreak. Without its got a little kick and if you didn’t have a rubber butt plate, you would know you shot a box of shells when you were done. With the muzzlebreak it’s barely got a kick at all and you could probably shoot it all day(with hearing protection that is).


I did look briefly at the CVA Scout but since I'd never heard of the company, I kind of glossed past it. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I did look briefly at the CVA Scout but since I'd never heard of the company, I kind of glossed past it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would consider it for an affordable option. There’s a few threads on this website on which .450 bm or .350 legend to buy. CVA Scout, Ruger American Ranch, and the Savage 110 seem to be the most popular the Mossberg is mentioned a few times too. I would check them out they were a help to me when I was looking.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Mossbergs are hit and miss. You may get one that will drive tacks, or get one that everything is loose and rattles.
For budget minded, the savage or rugger are great guns.
Even the use marlin x series are great. Wish marlin still made them, I would buy a few different ones.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just my impression, maybe doesn't hold true... I've always seen Mossberg as the lowest rank of the main brands.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Better known as the Mossturd around these parts


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Better known as the Mossturd around these parts


Haha yes... didn't want to offend anyone's favorite gun but yeah...

My cousin has/had a 20ga that he had to keep his thumb on the safety because every time he shot the recoil put it back to safety. Other than that it did go bang.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lol. So I need to find that Savage in stock somewhere is what I'm reading. Or ante up $1000+ and get something made in Italy or Spain.  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Lol. So I need to find that Savage in stock somewhere is what I'm reading. Or ante up $1000+ and get something made in Italy or Spain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nah. Just giving you best odds at satisfaction.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Nah. Just giving you best odds at satisfaction.


I like how that sounds. 

Side note - bolts for the Ravin are EXPENSIVE. Picked up a 3 pack with lighted nocks. $80 otd!

If anybody on here happens to notice that Savage Axis Legend 350 in stock at their local gun shop, let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

check dunhams, they usually have sales as well in there ads


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

ive heard some great reports on tikka rifles. My next rifle will probably be one.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I like how that sounds.
> 
> Side note - bolts for the Ravin are EXPENSIVE. Picked up a 3 pack with lighted nocks. $80 otd!
> 
> ...


Why lighted? Almost too fast to see em can see em and they'll probably bury in the ground anyway


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Why lighted? Almost too fast to see em can see em and they'll probably bury in the ground anyway


Lighted is always better. Easier to find and no matter how fast that light goes you can still get an idea of your shot


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Lighted is always better. Easier to find and no matter how fast that light goes you can still get an idea of your shot


Yea I don't disagree. Just not sure about the return on investment. I've found it much more difficult to track a bolt looking through a scope vs a compound. The deer I've shot with a ravin I pretty much had to assume my aim point was impact point (has been) but maybe a bright nock would have helped.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Side note - bolts for the Ravin are EXPENSIVE. Picked up a 3 pack with lighted nocks. $80 otd!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Really not a bad price considering the nocks alone for 3 are $45.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bowhunter426 said:


> Really not a bad price considering the nocks alone for 3 are $45.


Exactly this. I went in with my 3 arrows in tow thinking I was just going to have them put on nocks. None in stock, plus they told me the price. I just need to not lose anymore from my quiver!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Why lighted? Almost too fast to see em can see em and they'll probably bury in the ground anyway


I kinda figured that I either would've seen it buried in the grass and dirt OR bouncing along in the side of the deer. That would've quickly answered any doubts about my shot accuracy! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I kinda figured that I either would've seen it buried in the grass and dirt OR bouncing along in the side of the deer. That would've quickly answered any doubts about my shot accuracy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ground is soft-ish where I hunt. Have had to dig it out.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing you may want to consider Mac is going with a stainless steel barrel. Seems like gun season is more rain,sleet or snow than not. I would hate to by a gun to find out it rusts easy. My mossberg shotguns I own don't like water.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Chromelander said:


> One thing you may want to consider Mac is going with a stainless steel barrel. Seems like gun season is more rain,sleet or snow than not. I would hate to by a gun to find out it rusts easy. My mossberg shotguns I own don't like water.


Thanks. That's something that I hadn't considered.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Try looking on Gun.Deals.com they can find one for you. Sportsman warehouse has some you can order. I really like the savage axis II in stainless.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> I like how that sounds.
> 
> Side note - bolts for the Ravin are EXPENSIVE. Picked up a 3 pack with lighted nocks. $80 otd!
> 
> ...


It is hard to find a Savage for a reason....

You don't NEED to get into a Model 110, but they are nicer as far as fit and finish. They are in the same league as a Remington 700 or a Tikka or any other gun that costs more than it has to. They are great, like the others though.



brushbuster said:


> ive heard some great reports on tikka rifles. My next rifle will probably be one.


They do look and feel nice. I handled a few when I was looking for my wifes Christmas .270, but I stuck with the Savage. Performance and reliability I can count on, plus it looked better in the Stratta camo than the weird design the Tikka had. I wasn't that impressed for the money.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Chromelander said:


> One thing you may want to consider Mac is going with a stainless steel barrel. Seems like gun season is more rain,sleet or snow than not. I would hate to by a gun to find out it rusts easy. My mossberg shotguns I own don't like water.





Macs13 said:


> Thanks. That's something that I hadn't considered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cerakote!! It is the best thing since sliced bread. Most the new rifles have it. Blued barrels are old school now. My Savage 111 has a blued barrel. My wifes Savage Axis II has a cerakote barrel. I far prefer hers over mine for that purpose alone.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Don’t go with the namby pamby .450. Real men shoot 12 gauges. I recommend a Mossberg 695 slug gun. Shoots well and just gently nudges the shoulder - not much different than getting hit on the shoulder by someone swinging a baseball bat, which most real men would tell you is no big deal.


That’s the kind of weapon you need to bring down those really mature button bucks you like to target!


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Not real close to you...Bay City, MI. I always liked Duncan Outdoors shop. Small place, but good people.

https://shop.duncansoutdoor.com/rif...rel-41-round-fixed-stock-black-finish-2887103

Says on the shelf today ($329). Phone number is: 989-894-6691.

Best of luck...


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

They also say they have the Axis II in 350 Legend...($409)

https://shop.duncansoutdoor.com/rif...41-round-fixed-accustock-black-finish-2887100


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I 2nd Duncans. If they don't have what you need, just drive 20 more minutes and go to Franks Great Outdoors.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> ive heard some great reports on tikka rifles. My next rifle will probably be one.


They have some of the smoothest bolts you'll ever cycle.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

JS714 said:


> Not real close to you...Bay City, MI. I always liked Duncan Outdoors shop. Small place, but good people.
> 
> https://shop.duncansoutdoor.com/rif...rel-41-round-fixed-stock-black-finish-2887103
> 
> ...


THANKS! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Any idea what the difference is between the axis and axis II? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> Any idea what the difference is between the axis and axis II?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The II has AccuTrigger...a trigger like release in front of the trigger. I think it's adjustable too...


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

AccuTrigger picture...


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Open up your wallet and get a Ruger 1 in .458BM. I have the 45/70 they are great guns to shoot and the strongest action you will ever own. I paid $800 for it and now it is worth more than what I paid new at the time. 

Ruger gunsite scout would be nice if you want a bolt action both will last a lifetime and can be passed on to the next generation something these cheap intro rifles of today won't be able to do.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

JS714 said:


> The II has AccuTrigger...a trigger like release in front of the trigger. I think it's adjustable too...


Oh awesome. The salesman at my local shop this morning was explaining that Accutrigger as being a really nice, higher end gun feature. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

baycountyhunter said:


> Open up your wallet and get a Ruger 1 in .458BM. I have the 45/70 they are great guns to shoot and the strongest action you will ever own. I paid $800 for it and now it is worth more than what I paid new at the time.
> 
> Ruger gunsite scout would be nice if you want a bolt action both will last a lifetime and can be passed on to the next generation something these cheap intro rifles of today won't be able to do.


I see the bolt action version of that gun listed from Cabelas at $500. Not a bad price. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

JS714 said:


> What kind of range are you looking to be shooting? The 450BM has an effective range out to about 300 yards with practice. But, if you're going to be shooting 100 yards or less, then a shotgun would be a good choice. As someone mentioned, this time of year you won't find the best deals on rifles and what's in stock may not be your first choice. Shotguns are much easier to come by and a shotgun can come in handy as a backup down the line.


More like 200yds realistically,Hornady ballistics chart shows-16 " drop at around 275yds.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

baycountyhunter said:


> Open up your wallet and get a Ruger 1 in .458BM. I have the 45/70 they are great guns to shoot and the strongest action you will ever own. I paid $800 for it and now it is worth more than what I paid new at the time.
> 
> Ruger gunsite scout would be nice if you want a bolt action both will last a lifetime and can be passed on to the next generation something these cheap intro rifles of today won't be able to do.


I beg to differ. I have 2 Remington 783's in 30-06. One synthetic and the other walnut. I love both of these guns. Inexpensive doesn't automatically equate to cheap. Both of these guns are absolute nailers. They are used maybe at most a month per year, to shoot at the range to check poi and while hunting. I doubt very much if I could wear these rifles out before my grandkids get hold of them. I can say with confidence that these guns will last my short lifetime as well as the next owner's.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

skipper34 said:


> I beg to differ. I have 2 Remington 783's in 30-06. One synthetic and the other walnut. I love both of these guns. Inexpensive doesn't automatically equate to cheap. Both of these guns are absolute nailers. They are used maybe at most a month per year, to shoot at the range to check poi and while hunting. I doubt very much if I could wear these rifles out before my grandkids get hold of them. I can say with confidence that these guns will last my short lifetime as well as the next owner's.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but if the 350BM is essentially an improved version of the 30-06, isn't it sensible to aim for the newer, ostensibly "upgraded" version? 

I'm not poking at your opinion, I'm just curious to see if I've got it right. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> I must have held a factory screw up. I was NOT impressed with the action, at all. The only one that felt like anything I would respect was the Savage 110/111 and a Remington 700. My Savage 111 has the smoothest bolt I have ever felt and it is perfectly machined. Every other gun I handled had a sloppy-ish bolt. Ruger American, TC Compass, Savage Axis, Tikka (don't remember the model but it was ~$800) and the Mossberg Patriot.
> 
> That is like my #1 standard for a rifle is how smooth the action is.
> 
> ...


Tikka T3 lite is the one I shot. I liked it a lot.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

fishingninja1 said:


> How far can a smoothbore 12 gauge shoot accurately with rifled slugs and a scope? Anyone have a scope mounted on a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870? Just got a scope for mine but haven’t sighted it in yet. Killed a buck last year at 50-55 yards with just the bead sight on my Maverick 88. First slug I ever shot through it lol.


I'm good to around 60 open sights on a smooth bore remmy 870. I'd be comfy to 75-80 on that setup with a scope. A rifled barrel and sabot slugs is a 125-150 yard, minute of baseball gun, plenty for deer. 

The the OP. In that zone, I'd take a Howa in 350 legend. The Howa rifles are far and away better than the Mossbergs and Rugers without breaking the bank. 

For the rifle zone that I'm in, Weatherby Vangard in 25-06 or 257 Weatherby Magnum. Both are made by Howa but have 26" barrels to get the full performance out of the round. 7mm08 would or 6.5 Creedmore would also be interesting.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

textox said:


> Before the lead sled?20 shot sight in?Lots of recoil energy + a light gun OUCH!!!


Yep... no lead sled, just a bipod and a winter parka.

I do not miss that gun.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> I must have held a factory screw up. I was NOT impressed with the action, at all. The only one that felt like anything I would respect was the Savage 110/111 and a Remington 700. My Savage 111 has the smoothest bolt I have ever felt and it is perfectly machined. Every other gun I handled had a sloppy-ish bolt. Ruger American, TC Compass, Savage Axis, Tikka (don't remember the model but it was ~$800) and the Mossberg Patriot.
> 
> That is like my #1 standard for a rifle is how smooth the action is.


My TC Venture has about the smoothest bolt on any gun I've shot. Just slightly better than my friends Rem 700 Sendero.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't laugh, but I bought my last two firearms at Dunham's and was pleasantly surprised in their customer service, knowledge, and very competitive pricing. Looks like they have the Savage Axis in 350 available at several locations.

https://www.dunhamssports.com/produ...2&srule=product-name-ascending&start=77&sz=60


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Not convinced I'd want the accutrigger on a deer rifle. I have it on my 223.


Same here.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Tracker83 said:


> Don't laugh, but I bought my last two firearms at Dunham's and was pleasantly surprised in their customer service, knowledge, and very competitive pricing. Looks like they have the Savage Axis in 350 available at several locations.
> 
> https://www.dunhamssports.com/product/axis_xp_350_legend_bolt_action_rifle_package/W0000078298.html?cgid=00154#prefn1=storeExclusivity1&prefv1=ALL|252&srule=product-name-ascending&start=77&sz=60


I bought mine at Dunhams online - they have stuff in their warehouse that they'll ship to your local Dunhams for free. Can't beat that, even if some of them have iffy customer service. Opens up a lot more options


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the accutriger on my savage rifles , most of my guns are savage and all have that trigger and are all tack drivers


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I really like the accutrigger. My wife does not. It takes some getting used to for sure.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Old lund said:


> I like the accutriger on my savage rifles , most of my guns are savage and all have that trigger and are all tack drivers


Mine worked fine for the first 500 rds., then I had to turn it all the way up to avoid tripping the trigger when racking the bolt fast, or even moderately. Turned all the way up it is still a nice trigger to shoot, but not a design I want to rely on in the field.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

fishingninja1 said:


> How far can a smoothbore 12 gauge shoot accurately with rifled slugs and a scope? Anyone have a scope mounted on a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870? Just got a scope for mine but haven’t sighted it in yet. Killed a buck last year at 50-55 yards with just the bead sight on my Maverick 88. First slug I ever shot through it lol.


I'll shoot and kill 100 yards all day with my 870 smooth bore. Haven't practiced farther yet but on box of slugs I use says zeroed at 75 yards there's a 7.6" drop at 125 yards. I'm in in high at 100 and they group well. 

Smooth bore needs rifled slugs. My gun likes American Whitetail by Hornady.


To op buy a 450.... all my brother's have them and every which one we can all shoot a different gun and touch bullets at 100 yards.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Mine worked fine for the first 500 rds., then I had to turn it all the way up to avoid tripping the trigger when racking the bolt fast, or even moderately. Turned all the way up it is still a nice trigger to shoot, but not a design I want to rely on in the field.


Yup. This happened on mine until I tightened it up.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> The best part of archery season, the next two weeks, is still yet to come. Failing that, get the ruger american in 450 bm.


I just looked that one up. It looks like a nice gun with good reviews at around $500 plus optics. It also looks like another gun that might be hard to find right now. Cabelas website has it as unavailable. 

I really would like to slide into a 450, tbh, but I also really like everything that I've read about the Savage Axis legend 350. I can get that gun with a scope for around $400. The difference in price isn't enough to matter, honestly. It's more about my familiarity, limited though it may be, with Savage. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I just looked that one up. It looks like a nice gun with good reviews at around $500 plus optics. It also looks like another gun that might be hard to find right now. Cabelas website has it as unavailable.
> 
> I really would like to slide into a 450, tbh, but I also really like everything that I've read about the Savage Axis legend 350. I can get that gun with a scope for around $400. The difference in price isn't enough to matter, honestly. It's more about my familiarity, limited though it may be, with Savage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If that’s the savage with the accutrigger, that’s a nice gun. The stock sucks, but you can replace it with a Boyd’s stock.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

IMO the stocks suck on all these cheaper guns.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I bought an Axis in 350 L. Last year and love that gun. It’s a tack driver and cheap to shoot compared to a 450BM. As a side note I don’t have any shots farther than 150 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dpretired (Dec 15, 2008)

That's my Zone 3 gun laying across that 4 pointer's back. It's a Remington 11/87, 12 gauge semi-automatic rifled barrel slug gun with a 2X7 Leupold scope on it. Holds five shells. Sighted in with Remington 12 ga. Copper Solids (which employ an all-copper Barnes bullet), it hits right on the money all the way out to 50 yards and is 6" low at 100 yards. Beyond that those heavy bullets really drop fast. So far, I've killed six deer with it down in Zone 3. Then there's those several others that I've killed with my 50 cal. muzzleloader down here. It shoots the exact same type of bullets as my shotgun, Barnes Expander MZ's. Those big Barnes deep hollow point bullets are absolutely devastating on deer, plow right through them every time, and always leave great blood trails to follow, that is, if they don't drop dead on the spot. For most sighting distances in the woods (100 yards and under), I think a slug gun like mine is a great choice, especially since deep in the woods is where I like to hunt most of the time. The weather resistant stock is nice too; don't have to worry about your stock warping after getting caught in the rain. 

Now if you plan on being in a some pre-designated spot for shooting long distances only, like across an big open field, you will need something other than a slug gun, maybe one of the new 450 Bushmasters or 350 Legends everybody likes bragging about these days. Yes, it's true, I love my shotgun, but hey, to each his own, that's what I say. Myself, I don't like the low-hanging detachable magazines that come with those new guns, not at all. Who needs or expects more than two shots at a deer anyway? Besides that, those magazines are sticking out right where I like to hold onto the gun while I'm walking. What a turn-off that is! Aside from all that, whatever you choose, just remember that all bullets have a curved trajectory; it's not like pointing a laser light. So if you are sighted in to hit right on the money somewhere way out there, you will be hitting real high at closer ranges with the same point of aim. And vice versa; if you're sighted in for short range, you'll have to hold your cross hairs high on your target or maybe even over your target at long range depending on how far out your target is. And that's something you'll have to keep in mind all the time. Anyway, good luck with your choice. There's a lot to choose from.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Depending on how much you shoot, consider ammo prices of the various calibers. Might not be much of an issue. Sounds like you won't be shooting a lot, just deer and a sight in session each year.

Can probably get slugs? I haven't looked lately. I know they ain't cheap. Something like 5 shells for $14-15. 450 isn't that cheap either but a little more reasonable around $35 per 20. 350 should be around $24 per 20.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> IMO the stocks suck on all these cheaper guns.


That’ cuz you a’nt looked at the Rem 783 with the wanut stock. Mine’ beautiful.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Howa had a good reputation for great barrels.
Have not heard of any change.

Congrats on the 450.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> I went with the Ruger 450 with Vortex scope. Hornady Custom ammo. Now I've just got to use it for the next 30 years to justify the cost. Although, I guess it checked in at half the cost of my Ravin, so I can't really complain.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> ...


Nice!! Diamond back 2 for the scope? That is what I found most of the combos were. They are nice scopes.

You will love that rifle, no doubt!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you get it from Schubachs?


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Walleyze247 said:


> Did you get it from Schubachs?


No. That was my first stop a couple of days ago but their 450 selection was really small. I love that store, it's where I got my ravin, but this one I got from Dunhams

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> I looked at those too. They are pretty nice, but for that price I would buy a Remington 700 or even better a Savage 110.
> 
> You notice they mentioned everyone in that article, except the Savage when comparing.
> 
> ...


Speaking of "budget," they had the CVA Scout 450 for under $300. Of everything that I handled in my "price range" I liked the bolt action best on the ruger and that was the deciding factor. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone hunting (Aug 5, 2018)

Awesome!


Macs13 said:


> I went with the Ruger 450 with Vortex scope. Hornady Custom ammo. Now I've just got to use it for the next 30 years to justify the cost. Although, I guess it checked in at half the cost of my Ravin, so I can't really complain.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> ...


Congratulations man! Good luck this season.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Congrats on the The Rifle. Ruger makes a great product. I have a couple Rifles that i bought around 1992-1993 They still function flawlessly.


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Congratulations! The BM450 is a good round. Ruger is a solid company. You won't regret either one. Good luck and share your first harvest pictures with it!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I went with the Ruger 450 with Vortex scope. Hornady Custom ammo. Now I've just got to use it for the next 30 years to justify the cost. Although, I guess it checked in at half the cost of my Ravin, so I can't really complain.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> ...


Got to be more careful with those fishing lures. Good choice on the gun. You will like it.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Congrats on the gun, now the fun of sighting it in and then ultimately being successful in the field. 

I used my son’s 450 last year and took a doe and a buck with it. Neither went more than 40 yds before piling up. You won’t be disappointed with accuracy! I liked it so much I bought myself one this year.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Way to go, Mac!! Let us know how she performs at the range.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome choice congrats.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Refer to the past threads on the 450BM ammo. Recommend zeroing in with the hornady but I'd strongly suggest picking a better round for killing deer.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Probably. I'm thinkink of the cheap looking synthetic with seams that are slightly out of alignment or sharp. Actual wood is
> View attachment 594355


Where wood is better: 
Aesthetics

Where synthetic is better:
Weight, stability, longevity


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Healyhardwood said:


> Refer to the past threads on the 450BM ammo. Recommend zeroing in with the hornady but I'd strongly suggest picking a better round for killing deer.


Why? 

Many guys are brand loyal and I'm not interested in any of that. My internet research led me to Hornady as the best round for this specific gun. 

What info did I miss? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

I know many guys will get mad and defend their results with hornady. I have probably pushing 40 kills with hornady sst sabots/ hornady 450 BM. Pretty much the same projectile. As I said in the other threads I will never send one at a deer again. Coyotes and targets is all for me with that. There are simply to many better alternatives. I use bear creek ballistics.


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

Botiz said:


> .350 would get my vote. I bought the Savage 110 Storm and I love it. No recoil and it won’t leave your head ringing like a .450.
> 
> The 110 Storm has a short 18” stainless barrel. It’s a super short rifle. I wanted it as I’ll be hunting out of my saddle and wanted something handy. It’s a very short rifle, just FYI as it may not be for everyone.
> 
> Regardless, I would vote for .350 do to its overall shootability. But if you’re an AK shooter you’re probably already deaf so maybe get the .450 haha.


This the apex/110 storm gets my vote too but I've been looking for one for a while now and haven't been able to find one anywhere.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Healyhardwood said:


> I know many guys will get mad and defend their results with hornady. I have probably pushing 40 kills with hornady sst sabots/ hornady 450 BM. Pretty much the same projectile. As I said in the other threads I will never send one at a deer again. Coyotes and targets is all for me with that. There are simply to many better alternatives. I use bear creek ballistics.


If you have 40 kills with it, why do you now dislike Hornady? I'm just gathering info. I've got 2 boxes of Hornady, so that's what I'll be starting out with, but I'd love to have the foreknowledge of what folks do and don't like about it so that I can weigh that against my personal experience. 

To be clear, I'm not doubting your experience or being argumentative - I have no dog in the fight - I'm asking solely for the knowledge. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Very very accurate. Very very poor physical make up. Basically splatters. Ive shot 10 deer with the 450 hornady. The 10th I lost at 60 yds hitting bone. They literally can splatter on impact. I've recovered several bear creek after going through target and into sand and most are 95 to 98 percent weight retention. I can only speak for myself as well as my buddies experiences with the hornady. As I said never again on a deer.


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

So, I'm curious about the Hornady comment also. I don't use Hornady (Federal Premium and Remington are what I use), but the zeroing in with it and then finding something different to hunt with goes against everything I've ever learned about ballistics and load preference.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

It was the 10th deer I shot with the hornady that I lost. I always inspect the chest cavity after every kill and take note of entrance vs exit and internal destruction. Hornady bullet performance was very inconsistent. That is why I switched and try and help others before going down that road.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

My 450 is over 20 kills now. All with hornady. None made it 100 yards. From 30 yard shot to 210 yard shots. All bled good to great. The vast majority had pass through. Yes a few fragmented but were quarting to heavy shots. Deer never moved. You are with hornady. People love to blame bad shots on a broadhead or bullet. I call it a bad shot.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

No problem. Whatever makes you happy. Guess myself as well as several I know that have had terrible results with hornady, including sst sabots are all terrible shots. I worked in sporting goods for a few years. I outfitted people and tried to help them be successful in whatever outdoor pursuit they were after. Guess I should just mind my own business and not do that anymore. Oh wait forgot were on an outdoor forum where people ask questions and look for information to help better their own experiences.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Agreed. We are all here to share our experiences to hopefully help someone else and let them come to their own conclusions. Have seen same type of discussions here on these Hornady’s, ML Powerbelts, and even Rage broad-heads w o-rings. Ultimately, it’s a Ford-Chevy thing where you need to digest the given info and try it out for yourself and come to your own decision of what works best for you and your specific implement of destruction.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Healyhardwood said:


> No problem. Whatever makes you happy. Guess myself as well as several I know that have had terrible results with hornady, including sst sabots are all terrible shots. I worked in sporting goods for a few years. I outfitted people and tried to help them be successful in whatever outdoor pursuit they were after. Guess I should just mind my own business and not do that anymore. Oh wait forgot were on an outdoor forum where people ask questions and look for information to help better their own experiences.


Nobody said don't share your experience. Fact is if you put it behind the shoulder its a dead deer with the Hornady. Yes other bullet options can penetrate better on shoulder bone. Longer shots right into the shoulder are probably a bad idea including shots nearing the effective range of the round. Variation in the holes through a deer are seen with all types of bullets. Going between the ribs is going to be different than breaking ribs in and out.

Maybe just my impression but seems once the 450 came out, lots of people think its a 300 win mag. It isn't.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

In an attempt to diffuse a little bit, I also believe there's a bit of Ford vs Chevy thing going on here. One bad blood trail after 40 dead deer and one contributor said "never again" and that kind of stuff. 

I chose Hornady after first reading through a ruger 450 forum and then talking to the salesman. He and his brother both bought the same gun last year and have fired many different brands through it and both settled on Hornady. 

As far as I can tell from secondhand knowledge, it seems that the Hornady is as accurate a round as you can find although sometimes it doesn't expand as expected. Generally, from what I've read, in those rare instances it still drops the deer. 

That's why I went with this specific brand and assuming that I put one on a deer in 2 weeks, I'll report back with a damage analysis. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Inside 250 yards a 350 legend is a no brainer. Cheap, easily accessible ammo, next to zero recoil, and very accurate. Actually enjoyable to shoot unlike da 4fiddy


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

bansheejoel said:


> Inside 250 yards a 350 legend is a no brainer. Cheap, easily accessible ammo, next to zero recoil, and very accurate. Actually enjoyable to shoot unlike da 4fiddy


I was just reading the ballistics on the back of a box of .350 180gr last weekend and noticed the foot pounds of energy was right around 850 or so at 200 yards. I think anything past 200 yards is pushing it with this round. Anything less then 200 I think your spot on with accuracy, energy, recoil. Price is also a good point also, cheap to shoot.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Typically I believe in the saying if it ain't broke don't fix it. But in my personal experiences with ammunition it has really improved my results to find a better alternative when results leave something to be desired. So for myself and others I know we have seemingly fixed our problem by finding projectiles that have much better terminal performance/ weight retention. Like others have stated anything well placed behind the shoulder should kill. Such as a field point on an arrow. I myself want the best, most consistent round/ broadhead to achieve as much damage as possible. Sorry if I offended any hornady lovers. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Healyhardwood said:


> No problem. Whatever makes you happy. Guess myself as well as several I know that have had terrible results with hornady, including sst sabots are all terrible shots. I worked in sporting goods for a few years. I outfitted people and tried to help them be successful in whatever outdoor pursuit they were after. Guess I should just mind my own business and not do that anymore. Oh wait forgot were on an outdoor forum where people ask questions and look for information to help better their own experiences.


I was just giving the same as you. An opinion from my experience. I still work in sporting goods and tell people the same thing. They work for me but some do come apart. Helped a buddy clean one with a custom with barnes bullet last year. Frags everywhere. I hear about bad blood trails with 450 and cant see it..the entries and exits are gaping and pouring out blood. Maybe I'll live to regret it but havent seen anything to change my mind. Just like the guys saying there range didnt open...but never found the arrow. Yea... anyway sorry to offend you for giving an opinion like you were.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

You didn't it's all good. Like you said we're all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

For SAG's I bought the Leopold freedom that is chambered to the .450. Its ballistics are set up to shoot a 250gr bullet. Not to many options on the market yet for 250gr. I'm currently shooting hornandy black box and dumped the one and only buck on its face that I shot. If barnes comes out with a round in 250gr I'll give it a try, until then its gonna be the hornady blacks for me.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shot 1 deer with the 450 with the Hornady bullet. 30 yard shot. A blind man could follow the 10 yard blood trail. Amazing exit wound.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> In an attempt to diffuse a little bit, I also believe there's a bit of Ford vs Chevy thing going on here. One bad blood trail after 40 dead deer and one contributor said "never again" and that kind of stuff.
> 
> I chose Hornady after first reading through a ruger 450 forum and then talking to the salesman. He and his brother both bought the same gun last year and have fired many different brands through it and both settled on Hornady.
> 
> ...


That is a very good assessment based on my experience with Hornady SST. I’ve used Hornady for the last 10 years and this year I ordered Bear Creek after reading the reviews. I just received them and plan on sighting in next weekend.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> For SAG's I bought the Leopold freedom that is chambered to the .450. Its ballistics are set up to shoot a 250gr bullet. Not to many options on the market yet for 250gr. I'm currently shooting hornandy black box and dumped the one and only buck on its face that I shot. If barnes comes out with a round in 250gr I'll give it a try, until then its gonna be the hornady blacks for me.


My .450 is new this year but will post review if successful. Very good luck with Barnes with my now unfortunately extinct Muzzleloader.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

4570


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

willl-burrr said:


> View attachment 596685
> 
> My .450 is new this year but will post review if successful. Very good luck with Barnes with my now unfortunately extinct Muzzleloader.


Thank you for sharing that will-burr. I always loved the barnes with my muzzy also. I never new they had them for the .450cal. If I could ask, where did you get these?


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> Thank you for sharing that will-burr. I always loved the barnes with my muzzy also. I never new they had them for the .450cal. If I could ask, where did you get these?


JasonSlayer-
I found them at Randy’s in Bad Axe. They shot well at the range. Sort of pricey at $40 but thinking they will be worth it.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

44 mag lever action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

JasonSlayer said:


> I was just reading the ballistics on the back of a box of .350 180gr last weekend and noticed the foot pounds of energy was right around 850 or so at 200 yards. I think anything past 200 yards is pushing it with this round. Anything less then 200 I think your spot on with accuracy, energy, recoil. Price is also a good point also, cheap to shoot.


I tend to agree with that it definitely would be a max of 250 yards probably best kept inside 200


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> Your eye dominance determines if you buy a LH or RH firearm or bow


...and you're only one or the other. You can learn to shoot both ways if you practice a lot. That's how soldiers can shoot around a right handed corner with a right eye dominance and not expose most of their body to the bad guys to shoot at...


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

John Hine said:


> Congrats on the new gun Macs! I’m inspired by the fact that your taking the time to shoot and get used to shooting it. Your doin great! & keeping it within 100-125ish you should have no problem dropping a deer. Bullet type & all that other razzmatazz are micro-adjustments you can make later as you learn. Keep after it my man & good luck.
> You’ve already shot your rifle more than 80% of deer hunters will this year


Thanks John. I appreciate it. I'm doing my best to make sure I'm as prepared as possible. I want to do right by the deer and make a good, ethical shot. Unless I get a surprise invite to somebody's wide open land, I intend to keep it under 100. I don't want to overestimate my abilities - what the gun can do and what the gun can do in my hands are slightly divergent at the moment but I'll get there. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

So my left eye is dominant. That's how I figured on shooting left handed. It's what felt natural. Once it's sighted in, as one of you suggested, I'm sure that I can shoot it off hand due to my cross dominance (that is a general term more often applied in athletics, such as my naturally batting right handed and throwing left handed - it's not a shooting specific term) and I will give it a go at the range once I'm comfortable enough to do so. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bowhunter426 said:


> Your eye dominance determines if you buy a LH or RH firearm or bow


And the gun that I purchased is actually RH. I don't believe they offer this particular model in an LH version, but the only difference is with which hand I operate the bolt. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

6Speed said:


> Maybe your nose ring is the problem??? Sorry Mac...couldn't resist.


Usually I get those comments in the fishing section about hooking myself. .... I'm so much more tame looking than I used to be. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

kotz21 said:


> I would invest in a lead sled solo. I bought one last year and it’s extremely easy to zero a rifle. My 10yr old and 7 yr old use it all the time while shooting. Very easy to use and affordable. Affordable as in you can be effective and efficient when throwing lead down range.


Yup, a great investment.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Lol ya. My heart rate is 59 bpm shooting paper so I couod take that slight advantage.


It's a place where being in shape helps.

My heart rate is around 60 bpm - at 3 o'clock in the afternoon, with a couple pots of coffee in.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

6Speed said:


> ...and you're only one or the other.


That is not true.

Like handedness - it is a spectrum and just as some folks are truly ambidextrous, some folks are equally adept with either eye.

Also like handedness - even within a dominance group, the strength of that dominance varies from slightly dominant to completely dependent.


Right handedness is about 90%-10% distribution.
Right eye dominance is about 70%-30% distribution.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> So my left eye is dominant. That's how I figured on shooting left handed. It's what felt natural. Once it's sighted in, as one of you suggested, I'm sure that I can shoot it off hand due to my cross dominance (that is a general term more often applied in athletics, such as my naturally batting right handed and throwing left handed - it's not a shooting specific term) and I will give it a go at the range once I'm comfortable enough to do so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Shooting is a sport, and like in most physical sports, general condition plays a role in success. Eye dominance, while not specific to shooting sports, is extremely important to know and work with.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Appreciated. You'll note that I didn't shoot. That buck was about 15 yards from me, standing broadside. He never knew I was there.
> 
> The reason that I didn't get a deer yet (in my second hunting season) is that I've let iffy deer walk.
> 
> ...


Should have just taken him. Really no point in passing on state land. Only reason I do is the 3/4 mile drag isn’t fun. As far as gun I would say the 450 BM as it seems to be the southern Michigan round now. I personally also like the 44 mag. Easy shooting and plenty of range for where I hunt. I think there is a company (brain fart CVA maybe) that makes a single shot rifle you can get in 44 mag that is cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Im right handed and left eye dominant. For me shooting left handed felt absolutely impossible so I practiced a lot right handed, especially with my bow. Now when shooting my right eye is just naturally dominant, must be a muscle memory type reaction.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

All of them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

trucker3573 said:


> Should have just taken him. Really no point in passing on state land. Only reason I do is the 3/4 mile drag isn’t fun. As far as gun I would say the 450 BM as it seems to be the southern Michigan round now. I personally also like the 44 mag. Easy shooting and plenty of range for where I hunt. I think there is a company (brain fart CVA maybe) that makes a single shot rifle you can get in 44 mag that is cheap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh believe me. I've screwed the pooch on my target buck twice so far and I've let a ton of decent sized does and a small 6 walk. Usually a different mistake each time but I'm really getting into a more aggressive mindset as the days tick by. The doe that I shot had been given a free pass on three different occasions before I finally took my shot.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 602285


AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He shoots right handed, but is left handed. Left eye dominant.


----------

